# Beans, Beans, Beans



## Freyadog

I LOVE beans. So I buy this book called 'Country Beans'. I wanted more than tossing them in a pot and cook. I had read stuff on using bean flour but have never tried it so:

My first try with a bean flour will be 3-minute Cream of chicken soup. After I grind the beans.

4 c. boiling water
1 cup fine white bean flour
2 tb. chicken or vegetable soup base
1 cup diced chicken pieces(optional)

mix bean flour with 2 cups cool water until free of lumps. Place water and soup base or bouillon in a medium sauce pan over medium heat. Bring to a boil, then stir in bean flour mixture. stir and cook 3 minutes. blend for 1-2 minutes. add chicken if desired.


----------



## goshengirl

I got the same book to try to sneak beans into our diet around here, but I have yet to try anything from it.  Let us know how your recipe goes!


----------



## katen

That sounds good and quite easy! I'm gonna have to try it. Thanks


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ground beans be a great way ta add extra ta most any dish.

Works good ta thicken stuff up to.


----------



## DJgang

I do this especially with garbanzo beans, really good in spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Davarm

We did a brisket today for my middle daughter, in from Charleston(Navy). We had a pot of pinto beans cooked in the smoker along with the brisket, they were slow cooked and the smoke added a great flavor. 

Thats not using ground beans but it is a good alternate way of cooking them.


----------



## Freyadog

I did not get the chicken soup made but I did make gravy tonight to go with sausage. The white bean flour is a marvel.

I heated the grease left over from cooking the sausage and added the bean flour just as I would regular flour. It dissolved instantly and browned up really nice. then added milk and s/p...

Even a cat that we have that does not eat anything but chocolate ice cream(no joke) and her cat food, ate it.

It was very creamy.

It does take time to grind the beans (non electric)but it was well worth it. Delicious..... So gonna leave the bean plate or what ever it is called in the grinder and grind daily until I think that I have enough to last.

this is a wonderful way to get the protein from beans into a meal. will experiment more with the bean flour and book and let everyone know how things turn out.

Still have a can of chicken on the counter to get to. Maybe tomorrow.

Freyadog


----------



## lilmissy0740

Does it matter what kind of beans you grind for the cream of chicken soup? Is the book worth getting?


----------



## Freyadog

lilmissy0740 said:


> Does it matter what kind of beans you grind for the cream of chicken soup? Is the book worth getting?


The book talks about making all kinds of beans and dried peas flour and their uses. I think that the book is well worth the price. You can use the bean/pea flour also when making breads, muffins and such. If using 2 cups of wheat flour you can use instead 1 1/2 cups of flour and 1/2 cup of bean flour. this book in my opinion is marvelous.

It also has a lot of GF recipes.

Not in the book but you can use cup for cup mashed beans in baking instead of butter. I would use a mixer for this to make it real creamy. White beans for light colored cakes and brown beans for chocolate cakes cookies etc.


----------



## phxrising

I work with a guy that made brownies with beans (also a good gluten-free recipe) and his kids couldn't tell the difference. He did put in the chocolate chips. I also noticed they're only 102 calories a serving, so maybe good for dieters too?

http://www.food.com/recipe/black-bean-brownies-gluten-free-255239


----------



## kappydell

I have some 12 year old beans to use up....this should work nicely!


----------



## lilmissy0740

Thanks, will look into this book.


----------



## Davarm

phxrising said:


> I work with a guy that made brownies with beans (also a good gluten-free recipe) and his kids couldn't tell the difference. He did put in the chocolate chips. I also noticed they're only 102 calories a serving, so maybe good for dieters too?
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/black-bean-brownies-gluten-free-255239


Daing, I hate you guys, just about every time I think I'm going to have a lul in the food chain, someone post something else I just have to try.

Black Bean Brownies? I just cant pass that one up, gonna give it a try. That recipe may go right next to the Pinto Bean Pie


----------



## neldarez

I also have that book, it's interesting for sure. I just made surprise bean pudding cake.........got it off the web, no one even came close to guessing that it had 1 2/3 cups of squished pinto beans in it. Actually, everyone thought it was a spice cake......lol
Here's the recipe if you're interested.
Cream together:
1/2 C. butter or margarine
2 tsp. vanilla
1 egg
Add:
1 2/3 Cup of mashed, cooked, drained pinto beans
1/2 Cup applesauce
Mix until well blended then add:
1/4 cup sugar
1 cup flour
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. cloves ( I used 1/4 instead)
1/2 tsp. allspice
1 tsp. baking soda
Pour into a greased 9x13 pan, bake at 375 for 35 minutes or until pick comes out clean. 
This would probably be really good with sour cream frosting also!


----------



## Freyadog

neldarez said:


> I also have that book, it's interesting for sure. I just made surprise bean pudding cake.........got it off the web, no one even came close to guessing that it had 1 2/3 cups of squished pinto beans in it. Actually, everyone thought it was a spice cake......lol
> Here's the recipe if you're interested.
> Cream together:
> 1/2 C. butter or margarine
> 2 tsp. vanilla
> 1 egg
> Add:
> 1 2/3 Cup of mashed, cooked, drained pinto beans
> 1/2 Cup applesauce
> Mix until well blended then add:
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 cup flour
> 1 tsp. cinnamon
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. cloves ( I used 1/4 instead)
> 1/2 tsp. allspice
> 1 tsp. baking soda
> Pour into a greased 9x13 pan, bake at 375 for 35 minutes or until pick comes out clean.
> This would probably be really good with sour cream frosting also!


wondering if since you can use white beans instead of butter even though this recipe is calling for pinto's already if I could use instead of butter the white beans also????? would it make it too bean???


----------



## siletz

Thanks for the heads up on the book. It's now on my amazon wish list. I also printed the brownie recipe and can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## lilmissy0740

The cake recipe sounds yummy. I have to try this. Thanks


----------



## neldarez

Freyadog said:


> wondering if since you can use white beans instead of butter even though this recipe is calling for pinto's already if I could use instead of butter the white beans also????? would it make it too bean???


I bet it would be fine, if you think it tastes a bit "beany" just add frosting!!


----------



## Freyadog

phxrising said:


> I work with a guy that made brownies with beans (also a good gluten-free recipe) and his kids couldn't tell the difference. He did put in the chocolate chips. I also noticed they're only 102 calories a serving, so maybe good for dieters too?
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/black-bean-brownies-gluten-free-255239


the brownie recipe calls for a 15 1/2 oz can of beans does anyone know how much that is in fresh cooked beans???????????


----------



## siletz

Freyadog said:


> the brownie recipe calls for a 15 1/2 oz can of beans does anyone know how much that is in fresh cooked beans???????????


I had the same question since we always cook our own beans instead of buying the cans from the store. This recipe sounded interesting, so I went to the store last night and bought a can of black beans. I just rinsed and drained them and measured 1 1/2 cups of plain cooked beans. I'm going to make these brownies now and see if anyone can guess what they're made of. :sssh:


----------



## Freyadog

siletz said:


> I had the same question since we always cook our own beans instead of buying the cans from the store. This recipe sounded interesting, so I went to the store last night and bought a can of black beans. I just rinsed and drained them and measured 1 1/2 cups of plain cooked beans. I'm going to make these brownies now and see if anyone can guess what they're made of. :sssh:


thank you so much if it wasnt for the distance to a store I would have done this. I think that I am going to try pinto's.


----------



## weedygarden

*Survival Mom's 10 ways to use dried beans*

Today, Survival Mom has a post about 10 ways to use dried beans. Each one is a separate link in her post, but I will add each one here. It seems she has found these recipes online and each one has its own post and story. I will make each one its own post as well.

http://thesurvivalmom.com/10-ways-u...valMom&utm_content=10 Ways to Use Dried Beans

http://www.plantea.com/oat-bean-waffles.htm


> I love waffles, but I don't like how I feel after eating them. Then I ate a waffle that changed my life!
> 
> While visiting friends in Hawaii they treated my husband and I to homemade Belgian-style waffles. They were light, fluffy and really tasty. "They're made from soybean and rolled oats," Carrie explained, smiling.
> 
> Carrie handed me a tattered copy of "Oats, Peas, Beans and Barley Cookbook." As I flipped through the pages, timed rolled back to the mid 1970s when I made a lot of dishes with lentils, rice, soy and beans. "That's hippie food!" my Mom used to say.
> 
> Today, we know better. These aren't just food for hippies because the more plant-based foods we consume, the better.
> 
> Back in Alaska, I bought a used copy of the cookbook for $2.00. The waffle recipes in the book call for simple ingredients like pinto beans, garbanzo beans or soybeans, rolled oats, lentils, millet, rice, cashews and buckwheat. No eggs, milk or baking powder. Wheat-free, too.
> 
> For pennies you get a million dollars worth of nutrition and health. "One soy-oat waffle has protein equal in quantity and quality to that in a serving of steak," says author Edyth Young Cottrel.
> 
> Since my first experiment with the original recipe, I've found it to be quite forgiving. You can add wheat germ, ground flax seeds, sesame seeds and so on. Below is the recipe... when I first posted it in my UpBeet Gardener newsletter, it generated the largest response from anything else I've written!
> 
> Oats, Peas, Beans & Barley Cookbook
> 
> PINTO BEAN-OAT WAFFLES
> These just might be the best waffles you've ever eaten...
> 2 1/4 cups water
> 1 1/2 cups rolled oats
> 1 cup soaked pinto beans (approximately 1/2 cup dry)
> 1 tablespoon oil
> 1 tablespoon sugar (optional)
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 
> Waring Pro waffle iron, waffle recipeSoak beans several hours or overnight. Drain. Combine and blend all ingredients in a food processor or blender until light and foamy, about 30 seconds. [TIP: if you don't have room for all the water, then mix the batter with half the water and add the other half to your bowl of batter.]
> 
> Let stand while waffle iron is heating. The batter thickens on standing. Grease waffle iron (we like the Waring Pro waffle iron, shown here) with a cooking spray or high-quality solid shortening. Bake in hot waffle iron for a full 8 minutes. (Very important!).
> 
> Top with fruit and yogurt, bananas and peanut butter, stewed apples, rhubarb sauce, or creamed broccoli and chicken or smoked salmon (my favorite) . Makes 3 to 4 waffles. TIP: Soak extra beans, measure and freeze them for later. The waffles can be made and frozen, too. Just pop them in the microwave or toaster oven.


----------



## weedygarden

*Southwestern Breakfast Quesadilla*

http://www.cookincanuck.com/2012/07...uesadilla-recipe-with-eggs-black-beans-salsa/



> From the kitchen of Cookin Canuck. www.cookincanuck.com
> 
> Ingredients
> •2 tsp olive oil
> •1 red bell pepper, seeded and diced
> •1/2 cup black beans, rinsed and drained (I prefer Bush's Beans)
> •4 eggs
> •4 egg whites
> •6 tbsp water
> •1/2 tsp kosher salt
> •1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
> •4 whole wheat tortillas
> •1/2 cup grated Cheddar cheese
> •2 tbsp minced cilantro
> •Salsa, for serving
> 
> Instructions
> 1.Heat olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the red bell pepper and cooking, stirring occasionally, until the red pepper is just tender, 3 to 4 minutes.
> 2.Add the black beans and stir to combine.
> 3.In a medium-sized bowl, whisk together the eggs, egg whites and water.
> 4.Pour the eggs into the skillet with the red bell pepper mixture. Cook, scraping the pan occasionally, until the eggs are scrambled and just set. Season with the salt and pepper.
> 5.Heat a medium-sized skillet over medium-high heat. Lay 1 whole wheat tortilla in the pan, and top half of the tortilla with 1/4 of the cheese, egg mixture and cilantro.
> 6.Fold over the other side of the tortilla to form a half-circle. Press down with a spatula as the cheese melts to seal the quesadilla.
> 7.When the bottom is golden brown, flip the quesadilla and brown on the other side.
> 8.Remove from the pan, cut into thirds and serve with salsa.
> 9.Repeat with the remaining tortillas, cheese, egg mixture and cilantro.


----------



## weedygarden

*Navy Bean Gravy*

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Navy-Bean-Gravy-354049



> Navy Bean Gravy
> 
> Epicurious | June 2009
> 
> by Isa Chandra Moskowitz
> 
> Vegan Brunch
> 
> Makes 2 cups
> 
> Most people seem to have a particular way they like their gravy. This one is of the thick, southern-style kinds that you serve on the side and is great for dipping your biscuit or potatoes in. Since everything is pureed, don't be too particular about how you chop the ingredients up. The thyme leaves don't have to be meticulously pulled from the stems; so long as the stems are tender enough to chop them up, too-that way everything comes together fast. An immersion blender comes in really handy here, but if you don't have one, a blender is just fine, too.
> 
> Ingredients
> •1 tablespoon olive oil
> •1 small onion, roughly chopped
> •3 garlic cloves, chopped
> •3 tablespoons fresh thyme, chopped
> •Several dashes fresh black pepper
> •1 1/2 cups vegetable broth
> •1/3 cup flour
> •1 fifteen-ounce can navy beans, drained and rinsed
> •3 tablespoons soy sauce
> •1/4 to 1/2 cup water
> •Salt, to taste (if needed)
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Preheat a saucepan over medium-high heat. Sauté the onion and garlic in the oil for about 5 minutes. Add the thyme and black pepper (I like a lot of black pepper in this) and cook for about 3 minutes more. While that is cooking, stir the flour into the broth until dissolved.
> 
> If you have an immersion blender, then add the beans, broth mixture, and soy sauce to the saucepan. Blend immediately and lower the heat to medium. Stir the gravy often for about 10 minutes while it thickens.
> 
> If you are using a regular blender, add the beans, broth mixture, and soy sauce to the blender and blend until smooth. Transfer the onion and the other stuff from the pan to the blender. Puree again until no big chunks of onion are left. Add back to the pot and stir often over medium heat to thicken.
> 
> Once the gravy thickens, reduce the heat to low. Now you can decide exactly how thick you want it by adding splashes of water, anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 cup. Cook for about 20 more minutes to let the flavors deepen, stirring occasionally. Add water as necessary and taste for salt. Keep gravy covered and warm until ready to serve.
> 
> From Vegan Brunch by Isa Chandra Moskowitz. Copyright © 2009 by Isa Chandra Moskowitz. Used by permission of Da Capo Press.
> 
> Nutrition Information
> per serving (2 servings)
> Calories414
> Carbohydrates67 g (22%)
> Fat8 g (12%)
> Protein21 g (41%)
> Saturated Fat1 g (6%)
> Sodium2,310 mg (96%)
> Polyunsaturated Fat1 g
> Fiber13 g (51%)
> Monounsaturated Fat5 g
> Cholesterol 0


----------



## weedygarden

*Cherokee Bean Bread*

http://www.wareaglemill.com/recipes/cherokeebeanbread/



> Cherokee Bean Bread
> 
> Hands on Time: 10 minutes
> Baking Time: 20 minutes
> Total Time: 30 minutes
> Servings: 8 to 10
> 
> Gluten free and the bean and cornmeal make a healthy protein as well as a delicious combination.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Here's what you will need:
> •2 cups WEM Yellow or White Cornmeal
> •1 teaspoon salt
> •1 teaspoon baking powder
> •1/4 teaspoon red pepper (optional)
> •2 cups cooked, drained pinto beans (1-15 1/2 oz. can)
> •1 1/2 cups milk
> •2 eggs, lightly beaten
> •2 tablespoons bacon drippings, olive or vegetable oil.
> 
> Instructions
> 
> 1.Preheat oven to 450 degrees.
> 2.Put bacon drippings or oil in a 10 inch cast iron skillet or a 9 inch pan and put in oven while preheating.
> 3.In a medium size bowl, stir together the cornmeal, salt and baking powder
> 4.In a small bowl combine eggs and milk.
> 5.Stir into dry mixture.
> 6.Drain beans.
> 7.Spoon beans into batter and mix well.
> 8.Remove hot pan from oven.
> 9.Pour hot oil into batter and mix well.
> 10.Pour batter into hot pan.
> 11.Bake for 20 minutes or until golden brown.
> 
> Recipe Tips and Tricks
> 
> Cherokee Bean Bread and a crisp green salad make a quick and complete meal!


----------



## weedygarden

*Basil White Bean Dip - Sandwich Spread*

http://ohmyveggies.com/recipe-basil-white-bean-dip-sandwich-spread/



> Ingredients
> •1 1/2 cups cooked cannellini beans (or about 1 can), rinsed
> •1/4 cup packed fresh basil leaves
> •1 clove garlic
> •2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> •1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
> •Salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Instructions
> 1.Combine the beans, basil, garlic, olive oil, and lemon juice in a food processor. Process until basil is finely chopped and the dip is almost smooth. Season with salt and pepper to taste. If you're using this as a dip, you can top it with toasted pine nuts or fresh basil leaves before serving.
> 
> Read more at http://ohmyveggies.com/recipe-basil-white-bean-dip-sandwich-spread/#cwxTRx2syPimVt5C.99


----------



## weedygarden

*Savory Bean and Cheese Oatmeal*

http://www.healthytippingpoint.com/savory-bean-and-cheese-oatmeal



> Savory Bean and Cheese Oatmeal
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> •1/2 cup oatmeal
> •1 cup water
> •1/4 cup canned dark red kidney beans, rinsed and patted dry
> •1/2 cup broc, chopped into small pieces
> •1 carrot, chopped into small pieces
> •1/4 cup shredded cheese, plus extra for topping
> •EVOO
> •Salt and Pepper (to taste)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> •Mix kidney beans, carrots, and broc in EVOO and roast for 15 minutes at 400 degrees.
> •When kidney beans and veggies are done, put the oatmeal, water, and salt and pepper into a pot and cook on the stovetop on Medium High until the water evaporates.
> •Add kidney beans and veggies to cooked oatmeal.
> •Stir in cheese.
> •Pour into a pretty dish and top with more cheese.


----------



## readytogo

*I`m hungry for beans.*

No home should be without beans period more nutritional than beef anytime and in a crackpot,MRE`s overnight, with a chunk of salted meat and a loaf of bread on the side, heaven.One recipe that I remember making in a camping trip was a pot of canned red beans with beef jerky, forgot the sausages, over a low fire with lots of onions and ketchup, drop biscuits on the side. I also make a side dish of re-fried garbanzo beans with olive oil, Spanish sweet paprika and red peppers, as a salad or warm is excellent .


----------



## Sentry18

I make something and I refer to as "meaty beans". We grill out a lot and seem to be predominantly carnivores, so we tend to have a lot of small containers of leftover bratwurst, pork loin, beef brisket, ground beef patties, hot dogs, etc. So I clean out all the leftover meat from the refrigerator, slice and dice it up, throw in few pieces of bacon, add a variety of beans (some fresh and generally one large can of bushes baked beans), onion, liquid smoke, brown sugar, fresh cracked pepper and sea salt. Then it sits in the crockpot all day long. We usually make cornbread muffins to go with it.


----------



## Freyadog

To make my burger stuff go a little further, especially meat loaf I add mashed beans. Thumper didn't know for some time that I was doing this until one day he caught me putting them in his meatloaf.


----------



## weedygarden

*Rosemary Leek Cannellini Cakes*

http://www.runningtothekitchen.com/2012/05/rosemary-leek-cannellini-cakes/



> Rosemary Leek Cannellini Cakes
> 
> Prep time 15 mins
> 
> Cook time 15 mins
> 
> Total time 30 mins
> 
> A light vegetarian meal or a savory side dish.
> 
> Author: Gina Matsoukas
> 
> Serves: 8 patties
> 
> Ingredients
> •½ c. chopped leeks
> •2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, divided, plus more for pan frying
> •1 15oz. can cannellini beans, drained & rinsed
> •¾ cup oats
> •2 tablespoon all purpose flour
> •1 clove garlic
> •1 tablespoon rosemary
> •zest of 1 lemon
> •juice of ½ lemon
> •salt & pepper, to taste
> •1 egg
> 
> Instructions
> 1.In a small pan over medium-high heat, saute leeks and 1 tablespoon olive oil until leeks are softened.
> 2.While that sautes, combine remaining ingredients, including the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a food processor.
> 3.Add leeks once sauteed and process until smooth and a ball just starts to form. The "dough" will be wet but should just start to form into some sort of ball shape.
> 4.Transfer dough to a medium bowl.
> 5.With wet hands (you will need to wet your hands after every other patty, dough is very wet & sticky) form into patty shape.
> 6.Using the same skillet you sauteed the leeks in, add enough olive oil to be able to pan fry the patties over medium-high heat. Fry on one side for about 3 minutes or until golden brown, flip and pan fry the other side adding more olive oil as needed.
> 7.Repeat with remaining patties.
> 8.Serve warm garnished with plain greek yogurt, parmesan and leeks.


----------



## weedygarden

*Chickpea Zucchini Brownies*

http://homespunseasonalliving.com/chickpea-zucchini-brownies/



> Chickpea Zucchini Brownies
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 1/2 Cups Shredded Zucchini
> 1 Can of Chickpeas (15 oz), drained & rinsed
> 1/3 Cup Maple Syrup
> 1/4 Cup Peanut Butter
> 1/3 Cup Cocoa Powder
> 1 teaspoon Baking Powder
> 1 Cup Walnuts, Chopped
> 
> Instructions
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
> Grease a 9" square cake pan.
> In a blender or food processor, combine the maple syrup, zucchini, peanut butter, and chickpeas. Puree until smooth. Stir in the cocoa powder, baking powder, and walnuts.
> Spread into the prepared pan and bake for 20 minutes. An inserted toothpick will come out clean. Allow to cool in the pan on a wire rack for 20 minutes until cutting.
> 
> Notes
> These are soft, somewhere between fudge and brownies but oh so good. You could add chocolate chips or bits of dried fruits instead of or in addition to the walnuts if you so desire.


----------



## weedygarden

*Rich Black Bean Fudge*

http://www.petite-kitchen.com/2013/02/rich-black-bean-fudge.html



> Rich Black Bean Fudge
> 
> 1 can organic black beans, drained (you could also use lentils)
> 4 heaped tbsp honey
> 4 heaped tbsp good quality cocoa
> 6 tbsp coconut butter (you could also use coconut oil or cocoa butter)
> 1 tsp pure vanilla extract
> a pinch of sea salt
> 
> Line a small square or rectangle tray with baking paper. I used a small kids shoe box, as I did not have a tray small enough. A tupperware container could work also.
> 
> Place all ingredients in to a food processer and blend until completely smooth. Spoon in to the prepared tray or container. Place a piece of baking paper on top of the mixture. Press down until evenly smoothed out. Place in the freezer for 1-2 hours to set.
> 
> Remove from the freezer and transfer to a chopping board. Carefully peel off the baking paper, then cut in to bite size pieces.
> 
> Makes 35-40 pieces. Best kept in the fridge, or even in the freezer for a fudgy frozen treat.


----------



## weedygarden

*Oatmeal Chocolate Chip and Bean Cookies*

http://www.self.com/body/recipes/2004/09/oatmeal-chocolate-chip-and-bean-cookies/



> Oatmeal Chocolate Chip and Bean Cookies
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> Vegetable-oil cooking spray
> 
> 1 1/2 cups old-fashioned oats
> 
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 
> 3/4 cup drained great Northern, cannellini or any white beans, liquid reserved
> 
> 3 tablespoons butter, softened
> 
> 1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
> 
> 2 large eggs
> 
> 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> 
> 1 cup milk-chocolate chips
> 
> PREPARATION
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F. Lightly coat 2 baking sheets with cooking spray. In blender, process oats until finely ground but not powdery. Combine with flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a bowl. In a clean blender, puree beans and 2 tbsp reserved bean liquid until smooth. Combine bean puree, butter, sugar, eggs, and vanilla in a separate bowl and beat well. With the mixer on low speed, beat in oat and flour mixture. Stir in chocolate chips by hand. Drop batter (by the tablespoon) onto baking sheets. Bake 15 to 17 minutes until centers are firm and edges are lightly browned. Transfer to wire rack to cool.


----------



## weedygarden

That is the last of the 10 recipes from Survival Mom, but I know there are many other non traditional bean recipes out there. It would be great to have one thread that is really the exhaustive go to place for bean recipes.

Could we do it?


----------



## ksmama10

Sentry18 said:


> I make something and I refer to as "meaty beans". We grill out a lot and seem to be predominantly carnivores, so we tend to have a lot of small containers of leftover bratwurst, pork loin, beef brisket, ground beef patties, hot dogs, etc. So I clean out all the leftover meat from the refrigerator, slice and dice it up, throw in few pieces of bacon, add a variety of beans (some fresh and generally one large can of bushes baked beans), onion, liquid smoke, brown sugar, fresh cracked pepper and sea salt. Then it sits in the crockpot all day long. We usually make cornbread muffins to go with it.


YUM! I bet it all smells amazing as it cooks too...:eyebulge:


----------



## kappydell

The Little Mountain Bean Bible Cookbook has over 1000 (I kid you not!) recipes for beans of all types. Available used from Amazon for $1.95 and up, it would be a 2nd good reference along with your country bean book (which I also have, it is excellent!!)
i love beans, any kind, any way! Flatulence is Gods way of telling you you have no stoppages!


----------



## weedygarden

kappydell said:


> The Little Mountain Bean Bible Cookbook has over 1000 (I kid you not!) recipes for beans of all types. Available used from Amazon for $1.95 and up, it would be a 2nd good reference along with your country bean book (which I also have, it is excellent!!)
> i love beans, any kind, any way! Flatulence is Gods way of telling you you have no stoppages!


Flatulence can be minimized by soaking and rinsing the beans well. I have taken to sometimes soaking my beans for two days and rinsing them a few times in the process. The difference is big. I got into this because I read that kidney beans have a bit of a toxin in their skin and it is good to make sure you soak and rinse them well.

I have done the thing where I put some beans in a pot, cover them with water, boil them for about 30 minutes, turn them off and then let them soak. I know some people pressure cook beans they have not pre-soaked as well. I guess gas is not the worst thing in the world, but it has been interesting to see the possibilities of reducing it.


----------



## Caribou

Freyadog said:


> the brownie recipe calls for a 15 1/2 oz can of beans does anyone know how much that is in fresh cooked beans???????????


A 15 1/2 oz can should be real close to two cups of cooked beans.

My plan is to make six or eight cans of three or four types of beans and have my own home canned beans ready. My first try was with refries, it was not pretty. Some of the jars had less than half the contents. I must have overfilled the jars so my question is, how much head space do I leave for beans? Could the cheese have been a problem?


----------



## 21601mom

Caribou said:


> A 15 1/2 oz can should be real close to two cups of cooked beans.
> 
> My plan is to make six or eight cans of three or four types of beans and have my own home canned beans ready. My first try was with refries, it was not pretty. Some of the jars had less than half the contents. I must have overfilled the jars so my question is, how much head space do I leave for beans? Could the cheese have been a problem?


Yep, I measure out 1 3/4 C cooked beans in place of 15 oz canned beans.


----------



## weedygarden

Caribou said:


> A 15 1/2 oz can should be real close to two cups of cooked beans.
> 
> My plan is to make six or eight cans of three or four types of beans and have my own home canned beans ready. My first try was with refries, it was not pretty. Some of the jars had less than half the contents. I must have overfilled the jars so my question is, how much head space do I leave for beans? Could the cheese have been a problem?


I have never canned beans that were dry when I purchased them, but have always wanted to. I like to watch for beans to be on sale in the fall and have bought cases of canned black beans (my favorite bean), pintos, chickpeas and kidney beans. Fall is when the beans have been harvested, and therefore are fresh, but seems to be a time when canned beans are the cheapest.

From all the home canned bean stories I have read, this is the information I have gleaned: pre-soak the beans but do not cook them or they will turn mushy. I am sure they get heated before they get put in the jars, just not cooked to the eating stage.


----------



## ksmama10

kappydell said:


> The Little Mountain Bean Bible Cookbook has over 1000 (I kid you not!) recipes for beans of all types. Available used from Amazon for $1.95 and up, it would be a 2nd good reference along with your country bean book (which I also have, it is excellent!!)
> i love beans, any kind, any way! Flatulence is Gods way of telling you you have no stoppages!


I just received my copy, per your recommendation. Just a casual thumb-thru tells me this book is a steal. This is as close as one can get to printing out every recipe from justbeanrecipes.com I predict some good eating for my family in the near future..Thanks for the heads up.:thankyou:


----------



## kappydell

Your welcome, ksmama...from one bean lover to another!

With all the 'hidden beans' recipes, I see nobody put in one of my favorites....its very seasonal, too....
MOCK PUMPKIN PIE
one uncooked 9 inch pie crust
2 cups cooked pinto beans, well rinsed if canned
1/4 - 1/2 cup water (to get the pumpkin texture it might vary a bit)
13-oz can evaporated milk
3 eggs, well beaten
3/4 tsp salt
1 cup sugar
1 tsp ginger
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp cloves
Puree beans & water in a blender (or mash beans very well, then add the water for a pumpkiny texture). Mix in other ingredients (except the pie shell, of course) and pour into that same pie shell. Bake at 425 for 15 min then lower the heat to 350 for 45 min or until a knife inserted in the center comes out clean.


----------

